# Low draw Inverter ? 12 Volt Timers ?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a remote repeater that is battery powered. 
I'd like to have a timer on it that would shut it down when not in use. But the timers I've seen require and regulate 110 current. 
I'd also like to find a inverter that could handle 50 or 60 watts without a power robbing fan. 

Any inexpensive ideas ?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> I have a remote repeater that is battery powered.
> I'd like to have a timer on it that would shut it down when not in use. But the timers I've seen require and regulate 110 current.
> I'd also like to find a inverter that could handle 50 or 60 watts without a power robbing fan.
> 
> Any inexpensive ideas ?


There are a number of 12v/24v timers availalbe and they are pretty cheap. most handle at least 10 amps, many up into the 30A range and if you need more a relay could be used.


What kind of repeater?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I get internet from a line of sight tower that I can't see from my house but can see from a place 800 feet away that I can see. 
So it's a wireless repeater in a way.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are there 30 to 60 amp inverters without any fan loads and no draw when there is no demand on them. ?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

what are you using for a repeater? Why bother with any inverters at all. Most "wifi" devices run off wall worts that drop the volatage from 110v to 5-12v.. WHy not go direct DC? What are the voltage requirements. Going direct DC gets rid of the transformer loss and may allow 24x7 usage.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The repeater units belong to the electric / internet company.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I'd also like to find a inverter that could handle 50 or 60 watts without a power robbing fan.


I just take the ones I own that has a fan running---that I know I am not going to need because of low wattage draw---and cut the fan wire loose and protect the end of the wire so It does not short.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Fire-man that has worked great.


----------

